# Post Your Dank Memes



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I hope this kind of content will be allowed. If this thread gets taken-down, I'll completely understand; I'm just seeing what I can get away with. I'll start:


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

is "dank meme" a new term for controversial jokes?


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Pretty much. I hate the term "dank", but that's the term that describes these kinds of captioned images.


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Hide The Pain Harold is one of my favorites.


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)

Hide The Pain Harold is one of my favorites too but I think Grumpy Cat is my number one favorite.. x'D


----------

